# Pan-africa 15 Jewels....help.



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF IT . LET ME KNOW. GOT ANY INFO ON IT .


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

macbouncer_123 said:


> HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF IT . LET ME KNOW. GOT ANY INFO ON IT .


No need to shout...

The brand sounds a bit private-label i.e. obscure. 15 jewels doesn't tell us much as that is the standard number for a decent jewelled-lever pocket-watch from the 1920s onwards.

Do you have any pictures of the dial, inside case or movement?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Pictures from the movement and the dial would be very helpful! As you I cannot find any information about this Pan-Africa, if it is a "private lable" of a known watch company (perhaps some watches are marked as Pan-Africa just for export) - or if it was a real watch company.

Andreas


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> macbouncer_123 said:
> 
> 
> > HAS ANYBODY HEARD OF IT . LET ME KNOW. GOT ANY INFO ON IT .
> ...


thanks 4 the reply. ive been trying all week to up load some pics but either im doin something wrong or theres a problem with my documents as i cant up load anything to this site. as soon as i manage to do it ill post the pics.


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Pictures from the movement and the dial would be very helpful! As you I cannot find any information about this Pan-Africa, if it is a "private lable" of a known watch company (perhaps some watches are marked as Pan-Africa just for export) - or if it was a real watch company.
> 
> Andreas


thanks 4 getting back to me. as soon as i work out why i cant up load my pics, i will hopefully manage to get this pics posted.


----------

